# ISPConfig3 - Mirror-Setup (technische Stolperfalle)



## celocore (16. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe nach diesem Tutorial einen ISPConfig3-Mirror aufgebaut. Um das Problem mit MySQL-InnoDB auf GlusterFS zu umgehen, habe ich auf MySQL-Master-Master-Replikation gesetzt.
Was mir im ISPConfig-Panel jetzt aufgefallen ist ist, dass nur einer der beiden Server im Monitoring verfügbar ist. Nach etwas experimentieren habe ich auch herausgefunden warum...

1) Installation des Systems und ISConfig auf Server 1.

Dabei wird in den Konfigurationsdateien von Postfix, etc. ein zufällig generiertes Passwort erzeugt und in die mysql-DB für den User ispconfig eingetragen. Alles ist fein.

2) Installation des Systems und ISConfig auf Server 2.

Dabei wird in den Konfigurationsdateien von Postfix, etc. ein zufällig  generiertes Passwort erzeugt und in die mysql-DB für den User ispconfig  eingetragen. Alles ist fein.

Die Passworte unterscheiden sich aufgrund der verwendeten Funktion zu dessen Generierung bei der ISPConfig-Installation.

1) und 2) sind solange fein, bis man die Master-Master-Replikation startet. Je nachdem in welche Richtung sie zuerst läuft, wird das Passwort für den ispconfig-user auf Server 1 oder Server 2 geändert und somit gegenüber den Konfigurationsdateien ungültig.

Um diesem Problem aus dem Weg zu gehen, müssen die Konfigurationsdateien aller am Mirroring beteiligten Server das gleiche Passwort enthalten. Nun meine Frage... In welchen Dateien müssen die Passworte ausgetauscht werden?

Von folgenden Dateien weiß ich es

postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf
postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf
postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf


----------



## SAVERSERVER (16. Juni 2011)

Danke Micha,

dass Du dich dem Problem angenommen hast ....
hoffe wir können es auf diesem Weg lösen,
möchte es nämlich immer noch realisieren (um GlusterFS zu umgehen)

Habe mal zwischenzeitlich noch mal einen Test gemacht und schnell
2 Server aufgesetzt, aber Ergebnis blieb gleich .... PW-Fehler

Bin noch ca. 2 Wochen mit anderen Problemen ausgelastet,
aber dann bin ich gerne für weitere Tests zu haben ;-)

Liebe Grüsse Loisl


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2011)

> Um diesem Problem aus dem Weg zu gehen, müssen die Konfigurationsdateien aller am Mirroring beteiligten Server das gleiche Passwort enthalten. Nun meine Frage... In welchen Dateien müssen die Passworte ausgetauscht werden?


das hängt vom verwendeten perfect setup ab. Kandidaten dafür sind noch die config Dateien von:

Courier oder Dovecot
Sasl bzw. PAM
pure-ftpd

Ich denke aber dass sich das Problem am besten dadurch verhindern lässt, indem Du die "mysql" Datenbank sowie die "dbispconfig" Datenbank von der master/Master Replikation ausschließt.


----------



## florian030 (19. Juni 2011)

[/quote] Ich denke aber dass sich das Problem am besten dadurch verhindern lässt, indem Du die "mysql" Datenbank sowie die "dbispconfig" Datenbank von der master/Master Replikation ausschließt.[/quote]

Und jedem Server eine eigene Datenbank für ISPConfig verpassen.

Wir habe das so ganz gut gelöst bekommen - dbispconfig auf Server 1, dbispconfig2 auf Server 2.

Von der Replikation sind diese beiden Datenbank und natürlich mysql ausgenommen.

Um das Config-Handling zu vereinfachen, kann man dem DB-User für ISPConfig danach auf beiden Servern das gleiche Paßwort verpassen - dann lassen sich die Configs problemlos kopieren. Hier und da stehen dort zusätzliche Einträge, die gerade nicht von ISP-Config erzeugt wurden.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (21. Aug. 2011)

hat jemand ISPConfig3 - Mirror-Setup schon auf SQUEEZE laufen????
bzw. gibt es ein aktualisiertes HowTo....

Was ist unter SQUEEZE zu beachten insbesondere

```
/etc/mysql/my.cnf

Change the line:

#skip-innodb
[....]
```
grüsse loisl


----------



## Till (22. Aug. 2011)

Ich denke die Anleitung sollte auch für squeeze gehen. das Theme mysql-Replikation besteht immer noch, ich arbeite da an einem neuen setup bei dem mysql master/master Replikation für die client Datenbanken (also nicht die ispconfoig oder mysql DB) verwendet wird sowie unison für die Webverzeichnisse. Bin damit aber noch nicht ganz fertig. Sobald es fertig ist, werde ich es veröffentlichen.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (22. Aug. 2011)

Danke Till,



Zitat von Till:


> Ich denke die Anleitung sollte auch für squeeze gehen. das Theme mysql-Replikation besteht immer noch, ich arbeite da an einem neuen setup bei dem mysql master/master Replikation für die client Datenbanken (also nicht die ispconfoig oder mysql DB) verwendet wird sowie unison für die Webverzeichnisse. Bin damit aber noch nicht ganz fertig. Sobald es fertig ist, werde ich es veröffentlichen.


das hört sich super an 

Habe derzeit noch mal eine lenny-install getestet, aber komme wieder zu dem Fehler, dass ich jede Menge mysql-Fehler beim ersten Login-Bildschirm gezeigt bekomme:

```
[B]Warning[/B]:  mysql_connect() [[URL="http://v113.saverserver.eu:8080/function.mysql-connect"]function.mysql-connect[/URL]]: Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in [B]/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php[/B] on line [B]72[/B]
```
Password wurde aber korrekt vergeben, dann in der DB sind korrekt die
dbispconfig1 (52)
     dbispconfig2 (52)
angelegt.


Wo kann ich mit der Fehlersuche ansetzen?


die mysql-logs sind leer
die apach2-logs stehen auch keine anderen errors


Besten Dank und grüsse loisl


----------



## Till (22. Aug. 2011)

Das Problem ist das, was in post #1 in diesem Thread beschrieben wurde und dort steht ja auch die Lösung dazu.


----------

